# προσβασιμότητα και προσπελασιμότητα



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Και οι δύο λέξεις αποδίδουν το αγγλικό _accessibility_ και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν διαφορές στη σημασία ή τη χρήση. Αν ξέρετε κάποια, μας τη λέτε.

Εδώ τώρα θα ήθελα να γκρινιάξω λίγο. Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω σε σας τον γκρινιάρη. Υπάρχει κάτι στα παρακάτω παραδείγματα χρήσης από το διαδίκτυο που σας ενοχλεί;

Τα πάντα για την πρόσβαση, την προσπέλαση, την προσβασιμότητα και την προσπελασιμότητα των ΑμεΑ και των χειριστών αναπηρικών αμαξιδίων
http://www.disabled.gr/lib/?cat=20

η αποδοτικότητα/προσβασιμότητα των χρηστών στα περιεχόμενα του ιστοτόπου
http://www.pe.sch.gr/paidiki-pinakothiki/praktika/PRAKTIKA_4ou_SYNEDRIOY_EEEP_DTPE_2007.pdf

Διασφαλίζουμε την προσπελασιμότητα του πολίτη στους ειδικούς κάδους. αυξάνοντας ταυτόχρονα τον αριθμό τους.
http://www.aueb.gr/statistical-institute/deliberative-polling/answer1.pdf

αναγνωρίζουν την ανάγκη της κατάργησης κάθε μορφής ανισότητας, την προσβασιμότητα των πολιτών σε ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες
http://www.kbatzeli.gr/index.php?/plain/content/view/full/1575

Αυτό επιβάλλει την επεξεργασία δράσεων που θα αυξήσουν την προσπελασιμότητα του κοινού σε περιοχές που σήμερα για διάφορους λόγους είναι αποκλεισμένες
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΖΟΣ, καθηγητής Πολεοδομίας στην Αρχιτεκτονική Σχολή του Ε.Μ. Πολυτεχνείου

διάρρηξη της συνέχειας του αστικού ιστού της περιοχής και η μη προσπελασιμότητα των κατοίκων της περιοχής και των πολιτών της Αθήνας στη θάλασσα
http://www2.rizospastis.gr/storyPlain.do?id=1214992&action=print​


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2011)

Υποθέτω πως σ' ενοχλεί ότι η προσπελασιμότητα (ή προσβασιμότητα) αναφέρεται στα άτομα, ενώ εσύ την καταλαβαίνεις (και δεν έχεις άδικο) να αναφέρεται στους χώρους, δηλ. π.χ. η προσπελασιμότητα των κτιρίων από τους χρήστες αναπηρικών αμαξιδίων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. Προφανώς δεν θέλουν να μας μιλήσουν για _προσβάσιμους πολίτες_ και _προσπελάσιμους κατοίκους_. Από τη στιγμή που επέλεξαν την -_ιμότητα_, έχουμε προσπελασιμότητα χώρων από ή σε άτομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Συμφωνώ. Προσβάσιμα/προσπελάσιμα είναι μόνο αντικείμενα, χειροπιαστά ή μη (έννοιες).


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2011)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι στο πρόσβαση/ προσπέλαση υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Πρόσβαση των ανθρώπων σε κάτι, no problem. Προσπέλαση των ανθρώπων σε κάτι, μου φαίνεται προβληματικό συντακτικά και δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, αφού μου φαίνεται μάλλον σωστότερο η προσπέλαση κάποιου πράγματος από τους ανθρώπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Themis, +12 pts.!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 29, 2011)

Για μένα προσβασιμότητα σημαίνει αν υπάρχει (ή όχι) η δυνατότητα να προσεγγίσω κάτι, αν υπάρχει ο δρόμος, το μονοπάτι. Προσπελασιμότητα σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ο δρόμος να προσεγγίσω κάτι αλλά δεν είναι εύκολος. 
π.χ Η προσβασιμότητα στα κρατικά απόρρητα από τον κοινό πολίτη είναι αδύνατη. Η προσπελασιμότητα του νέου Δημαρχείου από ανθρώπους με κινητικά προβλήματα είναι εύκολη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2011)

Όπως επισημαίνει και ο UsualSuspect, ένας προσβάσιμος δρόμος μπορεί να είναι απροσπέλαστος.


----------

